# Both directions drawer slides



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

I am planning a Moveable Kitchen Island for my kitchen..

I would like to make drawers in the upper area, right under the counter top part where one would usual find the silverware drawer.

But I want to make them so they can be pulled out from both the front side and the back side the full width of the island and fully extended.

I was wondering if anyone makes a side mounted drawer slide that goes both backward and forwardI guess is what I an saying.

Rich


----------



## Woodworkerjay (Jun 13, 2013)

Sounds like a great project and it is a nice idea.

Why don't you make slides out of hardwood and the drawer will slide on it. There is a site that has a few different models to make your own drawer slides. It is woodgears.ca.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

They have been made for sure. Whether you'll find
them is another matter.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/page.aspx?cat=3,43614,43616,51775&p=51775

Hafele is a good source for hardware.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Rich, (and I hope you are!) Here are some Accuride choices. Pretty pricey.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

> Rich, (and I hope you are!) Here are some Accuride choices. Pretty pricey.
> 
> - Gene Howe


WOW those glides better be made of Platinum! MY GAWD over $200 a piece!!!! WELL back to WOODED slides


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The real pricey ones are full-extension, both ways. In
the second row you'll see them for $42 a set and
those will be built lighter perhaps and also not
be full-extension.

Specs on how far they extend:

http://www.sears.com/hafele-accuride-2-way-drawer-slide-large/p-SPM6941657309?prdNo=5


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

If you could find a way to disguise/deal with notches in the drawer front, I'd go for a hardwood rail in the cabinet and a dado in the drawer side. or a bottom mounted wooden dovetail slide, but you'll still need to notch the drawer front


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> If you could find a way to disguise/deal with notches in the drawer front, I d go for a hardwood rail in the cabinet and a dado in the drawer side. or a bottom mounted wooden dovetail slide, but you ll still need to notch the drawer front
> 
> - ChefHDAN


What if you did a bottom support with guide rails on the side. Use HDPE for the slide blocks. No notches in the drawers to deal with.

Basically, a matchbox design with the drawers flush mounted to the face frame.

- timbertailor


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Deletec


----------

